# Nissan Max se 2001 Just got an Error Code P0430



## RAM416 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey all I just took out Nissan Maxima SE 2001 to a mechanic and recieved an error code of P0430, what is the error is and the steps on how repair it, I also got a P0135 if anyone could help me with these codes and the steps on how to repair these problems I'd appreciate it


----------

